
Anyone else unable to use fast.com on AT&T U-verse? - myrandomcomment
So fast.com on U-verse has stopped working for me. The site loads but the test fails with &quot;Could not reach our servers to perform the test. You may not be connected to the internet.&quot; There are no DNS issues an setting my DNS to 8.8.8.8 does also not solve it. Just to be clear everything else works. Now interesting enough if I VPN into work the test works just fine. Hey AT&amp;T ??????
======
willcate
Maybe they don't want you to know how slow their service is.

------
lastofus
Worked for me as well in MKE area: 21 Mbps

------
myrandomcomment
Thanks. Still does not work from home. Strangeness.

------
DerekL
It worked for me just now, 20 Mbps.

